# Konsolenprogramm - Ausgabe ändern/überschreiben



## M_Kay (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine Frage zur Programmierung eines Konsolen-Programms 
Und zwar möchte ich den Fortschritt eines Vorgangs in Prozent auf der Konsole ausgeben. Allerdings möchte ich nicht immer eine neue Zeile für die nächste Prozentzahl ausgeben, sondern quasi die alte in der aktuellen Konsolen-Zeile überschreiben, wie man es aus anderen Konsolen-Programmen kennt.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wonach ich suchen kann, weil ich eher der GUI-Typ bin. Deshalb versuche ich mein Glück mal hier 

Gruss
M_Kay

EDIT: Nach langer Suche habe ich endlich etwas gefunden:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/234087-fortschrittsbalken-fuer-die-textkonsole.html
Das werde ich mal versuchen


----------



## Chimaira (14. Juli 2008)

Hoi,

ich habe mich damit noch nie beschäftigt, aber Shells haben doch nen clear-Befehl. Kann man den nicht nach jeder Änderung oder vor jeder Änderung abschicken?

Mfg Chimaira


----------



## _jsd_ (14. Juli 2008)

Hi,

das mit dem Clear wird nicht so richtig klappen, ersten ist der für jedes System anders clear( unix) und cls ( win), zweitens löscht der Befehl nicht den Bildschirm sondern ist nur ne Art Seitenumbruch und drittens müsste der Rest von der Darstellung immer wieder mit ausgegeben werden. Ich glaube mit Java an sich ging das nicht.

hmf


----------



## killerkirsche (16. Juli 2008)

ich glaube ich habe eine idee
mach doch eine art Ladebalken

gib bei allen, sagen wir mal 5% ein gleichheitszeichen aus
und wenns fertig is ne pipe ("|")

mit System.out.print("=")
Dann sähe es evtl. so aus


FORTSCHRITT:
|0%______________50%____________100%|
|===================


Eine Absolute Prozent zahl kannst du damirt natürlich nicht ausgeben. aber es wäre eine idee


----------



## M_Kay (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe es wie in dem Link im Edit meines ersten Postings gemacht.
Also die Zeile immer mit "\r" zurücksetzen und neu printen.
Sieht echt gut aus  Da sehe ich immer den gesamten Balken und den Fortschritt in Prozent


----------

